# Looks Like Obama Is Getting Less Popular...



## .454 (Apr 12, 2009)

Well at least he is consistent...as far as going down. Now this is change I can agree with.



> Overall, 47% of voters say they at least somewhat approve of the President's performance. That matches the lowest total approval yet measured for Obama. Fifty-two percent (52%) now disapprove.
> 
> If Americans could vote to keep or replace the entire Congress, 57% would throw out all the legislators and start over again. Just 25% would vote to keep the Congress.





















Opps! Actually, the new poll today shows another drop, to 46%


I predict Obama and Jimmy Carter will leave the same legacy...Does Hussein Obomba know how to build houses ??:wink:


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Why what a complete surprise more are seeing him for what he is!


----------



## .454 (Apr 12, 2009)

Down to 42% in lastest Zogby poll...and Zogby normally leans left. :darkbeer:

That's CHANGE I CAN BELIEVE IN !!! I guess people are starting to wake from their stupor.


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

thats one fantastic poll. now what are you gonna do with those results? 

Not a thing but b!tch and moan.....which you should since he's taking your guns.


----------



## .454 (Apr 12, 2009)

I don't know why but I'm a little nostalgic today...
Free Falling

:wink:


----------



## ctmartinshooter (Aug 16, 2003)

You know where the politics forum is, right? Many of your threads have had nothing to do with legislation or hunting.


----------



## .454 (Apr 12, 2009)

And he's falling....and falling....

:wink:


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

454 

i gotta give you this....you make my days go by so much faster. and for that i thank.

you never did tell me where you're from. I really do want to know. no sarcasm behind my statement. I really do want to know. 

Where do hunt?

What do you hunt?

just trying to be civil.


----------



## SportHunter (May 22, 2009)

It was only a matter of time before his actions spoke louder than his words.


----------



## JimRay (Jul 29, 2009)

Interesting internet fodder

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdtqtfXdR-c

Enjoy!:wink:


----------



## .454 (Apr 12, 2009)

junker said:


> 454
> 
> i gotta give you this....you make my days go by so much faster. and for that i thank.
> 
> ...












:wink:


----------



## JimRay (Jul 29, 2009)

junker said:


> 454
> 
> i gotta give you this....you make my days go by so much faster. and for that i thank.
> 
> ...


I believe he did in fact tell where he was from. Look up Romania. I know a lady from the same and she warns of the same things. I guess it's a right-wing conspiracy.:dontknow:


----------



## .454 (Apr 12, 2009)

JimRay said:


> Interesting internet fodder
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdtqtfXdR-c
> 
> Enjoy!:wink:


----------



## johnnyv917 (Jul 5, 2009)

he only used democrat party to hide behind seeing he wouldnt have got elected with his communist agenda ....:darkbeer:he has blown his cover now


----------



## .454 (Apr 12, 2009)

johnnyv917 said:


> he only used democrat party to hide behind seeing he wouldnt have got elected with his communist agenda ....:darkbeer:he has blown his cover now


His Founding Father...


----------



## timboj (Mar 9, 2004)

I think President Obama is off to a great start. He's got an ambitious agenda that is steering America in the right direction ...... out of the black hole that was Dubya/Cheney.

Hopefully special interests, large corporate lobbyists for pharmaceutical and health insurance companies won't doom him before he gets started. I'm a realist though ....... he's going up against a tremendous amount of money and greed.


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

johnnyv917 said:


> he only used democrat party to hide behind seeing he wouldnt have got elected with his communist agenda ....:darkbeer:he has blown his cover now



the fact that he was able to trick america into voting for such a communist; tells me he's a smart man. Just hope i'm not sent to a concentration camp


----------



## .454 (Apr 12, 2009)

The American people are waking up from the mainstream media caused Obama stupor. 
At this moment in his mandate your boy Hussein holds the record for the most unpopular President in American history.
Bwhahahahaaaa!


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

.454 said:


> The American people are waking up from the mainstream media caused Obama stupor.
> *At this moment in his mandate your boy Hussein holds the record for the most unpopular President in American history.*Bwhahahahaaaa!


depends on who you ask?

he's number one in my book. it makes me happy to see people like you get so pissed off. I love forwarding my friends some of the crazy that is posted or said. They don't believe someone would actually put that crap in writing.


----------



## .454 (Apr 12, 2009)

CNN Video: Obama's falling poll numbers

Related: Independents disapprove of Obama, according to new CNN poll

My God, if even CNN (official Obama media lap dog) is admitting the truth...then somebody here must be a severely delusional individual


----------



## mapaloda (Sep 2, 2009)

*pulling my hair out*

That poll makes me want to scream! If only 25% want the congress we have than why do we have the same one each and every election?????????

Because we don't vote to fire them. I bet those 25% of approvers make up at least 51% of the voters!

Don't be lazy, find out what candidate believe and then vote accordingly!


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

.454 said:


> The American people are waking up from the mainstream media caused Obama stupor.
> At this moment in his mandate your boy Hussein holds the record for the most unpopular President in American history.
> Bwhahahahaaaa!


& thats the truth! :thumbs_up


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

.454 said:


> The American people are waking up from the mainstream media caused Obama stupor.
> *At this moment in his mandate your boy Hussein holds the record for the most unpopular President in American history.
> Bwhahahahaaaa!*


*Not hardly.*
Lowest approval rating
Harry S. Truman holds the record, with 22% (2/9-14/1952).
Richard Nixon is second lowest, with 24% (7/12-15/1974, 8/2-5/1974).
George W. Bush is third lowest, at 25% (10/3-5/2008, 10/10-12/08, 10/31-11/2/08).
Jimmy Carter is fourth lowest, with 28% (6/29-7/2/79).


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

LiteSpeed1 said:


> *Not hardly.*
> Lowest approval rating
> Harry S. Truman holds the record, with 22% (2/9-14/1952).
> Richard Nixon is second lowest, with 24% (7/12-15/1974, 8/2-5/1974).
> ...


But he is getting there fast!


----------



## timboj (Mar 9, 2004)

LiteSpeed1 said:


> George W. Bush is third lowest, at 25%


WHAT???????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

You mean to tell me that 25% of the people they polled actually approved of Dubya? Where in the name of God did they find those 25%? Saudi Arabia? Texas?


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

timboj said:


> WHAT???????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You mean to tell me that 25% of the people they polled actually approved of Dubya? Where in the name of God did they find those 25%? Saudi Arabia? Texas?


It probably was Fox news and Halliburton people.


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

At the rate Ahhhhbama is going he'll beat them all with the lowest poll........:wink:


----------



## .454 (Apr 12, 2009)

LiteSpeed1 said:


> *Not hardly.*
> Lowest approval rating
> Harry S. Truman holds the record, with 22% (2/9-14/1952).
> Richard Nixon is second lowest, with 24% (7/12-15/1974, 8/2-5/1974).
> ...


Sorry pal, you're talking apples and oranges here. It is not about the lowest approval numbers during the entire 8 years - or in Carter's case 4 years of Presidency. What we are talking about there is the approval numbers for presidents after the first 10 months since the inauguration. No other President went down so hard and so fast.


----------



## .454 (Apr 12, 2009)

timboj said:


> WHAT???????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You mean to tell me that 25% of the people they polled actually approved of Dubya? Where in the name of God did they find those 25%? Saudi Arabia? Texas?



Stay on topic libtard. Your Messiah is crashing down to Earth.


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

Who knows he might even slide below ground level.


----------



## wvbearman (Aug 7, 2009)

FACT: Obama is the 3rd fastest president to reach a sub 50% approval rating since WWII. 

I lost faith in him with the BS stimulus bill....a bill supposedly containing no pork had been laced with literally thousands of pork projects... I mean, they spent millions of dollars to find out why pigs stink? C'mon MAN!! Anyone who thinks the stimulus is gonna create any REAL stimulation is delusional. We're reaching 10% unemployment and still rising... even though it was promised the unemployment rate would not exceed 8% with the stimulus bill passed. 

Then, of course he said his goal was to cut the deficit in half by 2012 or 2013, but that was AFTER he qualrupled the deficit. Hmm, let's see... 1/2 of 4 times the amount is still twice the spending when it's all said and done?!? And we're supposed to believe that he is fiscally conservative? 

If the "cap and tax" bill passes, our industries will ship their plants overseas to those developing nations who choose not to conform to the cap/trade standards. This will kill our economy. There is a very large group of scientists trying to speak out now (saying that man made global warming isn't real).. but the gov't is trying to keep them silent. Why?

Recently, I think Obama has seen that his "gov't run" health plan is not flying with most Americans, and has tried to back off the public option...but his "far left" backers (Pelosi etc..) are not gonna let him change direction...

and I hate how the current admin has labeled tea party protesters as "terrorists". I am a white, christian, conservative American with a wife and 3 year old daughter.. who is very concerned about the wreckless nature of our Gov't (past and present). Just how does that make me an extremist?? A terrorist?? The far left is truly trying to take our god-given free speech from us. 

And perhaps the thing that scares me the most about Obama is his middle east policy. He appears to be hanging our strongest Ally out to dry (Israel). They are the only democracy in the middle east (amidst chaos), and we think we can bully them around...while, at the same time, being naive enough to think that our "tip-toeing" around IRAN and N KOREA will achieve real peace. 

Get real people!! Those lunatics understand only one thing... they will eventually need to be stopped by force. 

The truth is... the gov't has no freakin' idea what they are doing. NOT A CLUE!! They are so freakin' arrogant as to think that they will save us. They have no concept of reality. I give them a very large portion of my check, as many millions of us do... and get taxed every time I make a purchase...every month for my house... EVERYTHING!!

And we are trillions of dollars in debt!! Every one of them should be fired. 

We'd better vote conservative in 2010 folks... if, for no other reason, to stop the radical liberal agenda now taking place in Washington. 

The constitution is NOT a mere suggestion. 

by the way, I disliked Bush too.


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

wvbearman said:


> FACT: Obama is the 3rd fastest president to reach a sub 50% approval rating since WWII.
> 
> I lost faith in him with the BS stimulus bill....a bill supposedly containing no pork had been laced with literally thousands of pork projects... I mean, they spent millions of dollars to find out why pigs stink? C'mon MAN!! Anyone who thinks the stimulus is gonna create any REAL stimulation is delusional. We're reaching 10% unemployment and still rising... even though it was promised the unemployment rate would not exceed 8% with the stimulus bill passed.
> 
> ...


Excellent post!


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

.454 said:


> Sorry pal, you're talking apples and oranges here. It is not about the lowest approval numbers during the entire 8 years - or in Carter's case 4 years of Presidency. What we are talking about there is the approval numbers for presidents after the first 10 months since the inauguration. No other President went down so hard and so fast.


Ok, this is for the first 8 months in office. I forgot, apples are red and oranges are.....orange.

http://www.gallup.com/poll/122012/obama-job-approval-edges-up-56.aspx


----------



## .454 (Apr 12, 2009)

wvbearman said:


> The truth is... the gov't has no freakin' idea what they are doing. NOT A CLUE!!


Au contraire, my friend. Do not excuse his damaging actions by putting them on the account of his supposed ignorance. He knows EXACTLY what he is doing; and what he is doing is following Saul Alinsky's plan for destroying capitalist America, step by step.


----------



## wvbearman (Aug 7, 2009)

I agree with your thoughts...Obama's got an agenda that's not in the best interest of America.

I was talking about Gov't in general. They're clueless.


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

wvbearman said:


> I lost faith in him with the BS stimulus bill....


Be honest. Did you ever have any faith in Nobama? I know I didn't


----------



## wvbearman (Aug 7, 2009)

Like most Americans, I wanted change from the previous administration. I was hopeful.

Looking back at it now... we were in much better hands with Bush. At least it still felt like America then, even though we were going through some rough times.


----------



## johnnyv917 (Jul 5, 2009)

junker said:


> the fact that he was able to trick america into voting for such a communist; tells me he's a smart man. Just hope i'm not sent to a concentration camp



gulag ring a bell:embara:


----------



## johnnyv917 (Jul 5, 2009)

AR_Headhunter said:


> & thats the truth! :thumbs_up


i hear ac/dc in background *highway to hell*:darkbeer: say hello to stalin and hitler when you get there you commi


----------



## BowPilot (Sep 14, 2008)

Even though only 25% want Incumbents, the gerrymandered voting districts prevents getting rid of them. That's why they want ACORN involved in the Census, so they can strengthen their districts even more.


----------



## Twitch (Oct 14, 2007)

wvbearman said:


> Like most Americans, I wanted change from the previous administration. I was hopeful.
> 
> Looking back at it now... we were in much better hands with Bush. At least it still felt like America then, even though we were going through some rough times.


I have some very liberal life long friends i grew up with that pretty much mirror what you have stated.(not saying you are a lib). Several have said that they wish they had their votes back. I don't rub their noses in it, but think the tide is turning and people are starting to question their choice. I guess we will find out in 2010.:wink:


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

Bush was pretty bad but I agree it was still America. I feel like Obama is trying to turn this country into a socialist or communist state and setting himself up to rule for a long time. It is good to see that Americans aren't buying it.


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

You didn't even need common sense to tell you that Obama was bad for this country BEFORE you voted for him. All you needed to do was to put aside your hatred for Bush and then take an honest look at Obama's voting record and who he associates with. The man is nothing more than an extremely big government big spending anti American liberal that has a hatred for everything this Country stands for. His record before and after his time in the Illinois State Senate proves it. Thanks for your vote!


----------



## wvbearman (Aug 7, 2009)

"Bush was pretty bad but I agree it was still America. I feel like Obama is trying to turn this country into a socialist or communist state and setting himself up to rule for a long time. It is good to see that Americans aren't buying it. "

You're right. He has already proposed being able to run a 3rd term. As for my vote, you can believe that I will not be on the wrong side again. 

Hey, he lied to America, plain and simple. He promised to govern from the middle... but has proven to be the most radical leftist this country has ever seen.


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

wvbearman said:


> Hey, he lied to America, plain and simple. He promised to govern from the middle... but has proven to be the most radical leftist this country has ever seen.


Voting records and associations mean everything. The info was out and either most people really hated Bush or they were suckers.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRPbCSSXyp0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hPR5jnjtLo&feature=fvst

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvGalQ1YdcI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWigzBClEk8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRGru2CPC4E

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMwBbl6RoIs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0835dkfXWk


Thank God that I wasn't as stupid as this dummy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P36x8rTb3jI


I can go on and on and on and on and on but I am sure that you get the point. If I had voted for Obama, I don't think that I would ever admit it.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

junker said:


> the fact that he was able to trick america into voting for such a communist; tells me he's a smart man. Just hope i'm not sent to a concentration camp


Not a smart man. Just alot of stupid people. Oh ya, alittle voter fraud
thrown in for good measure.


----------



## wvbearman (Aug 7, 2009)

"If I had voted for Obama, I don't think that I would ever admit it."

We all make mistakes bud. I didn't do my homework like you obviously did. Lucky for us, my vote didn't count. WV voted for McCain! lol 

Thanks for the lesson.


----------



## Twitch (Oct 14, 2007)

wvbearman said:


> "If I had voted for Obama, I don't think that I would ever admit it."
> 
> We all make mistakes bud. I didn't do my homework like you obviously did. Lucky for us, my vote didn't count. WV voted for McCain! lol
> 
> Thanks for the lesson.


It takes a pretty big person to admit on the www that they made a lapse in judgement. My hats off to ya.


----------



## wvbearman (Aug 7, 2009)

yea, about 6'4" 260lbs lol


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

Twitch said:


> It takes a pretty big person to admit on the www that they made a lapse in judgement. My hats off to ya.


We all make mistakes in life but very few will admit that on here. My hats off to you as well wvbearman.


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

AKM said:


> You didn't even need common sense to tell you that Obama was bad for this country BEFORE you voted for him. All you needed to do was to put aside your hatred for Bush and then take an honest look at Obama's voting record and who he associates with. The man is nothing more than an extremely big government big spending anti American liberal that has a hatred for everything this Country stands for. His record before and after his time in the Illinois State Senate proves it. Thanks for your vote!


Putting aside 8 years of the Bush/Cheney joke is very hard. That is one of the reasons why I didn't vote in the last election.


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

highwaynorth said:


> Not a smart man. Just alot of stupid people. *Oh ya, alittle voter fraud
> thrown in for good measure*.


Not really fair to bring this into the conversation considering how Bush "won".


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

LiteSpeed1 said:


> Not really fair to bring this into the conversation considering how Bush "won".


The Florida vote was RE-counted over and over again and Bush Won/sore-loserman lost. Next!


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

akm said:


> the florida vote was re-counted over and over again and bush won/sore-loserman lost. Next!


ok...


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

LiteSpeed1 said:


> ok...


Nice rebuttal! LMAO 

This brings back memories. LOL


----------



## ButchA (Mar 6, 2006)

wvbearman said:


> "If I had voted for Obama, I don't think that I would ever admit it."
> 
> We all make mistakes bud. I didn't do my homework like you obviously did. Lucky for us, my vote didn't count. WV voted for McCain! lol
> 
> Thanks for the lesson.


Wow... That was awesome! :clap: I need to buy you a beer. :set1_draught2:

My turn: I actually voted for _Clinton_, the first time around. :mg: I was fooled.
I really liked George H.W. Bush (Bush's Daddy), but, Clinton had something new. He was "cool". He jammed on tenor sax on Arsenio Hall's show. He had fresh ideas. Boy was I wrong... :embara:


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

AKM said:


> Nice rebuttal! LMAO
> 
> This brings back memories. LOL




Damn good thing Jebbie was gubnor'
http://www.nytimes.com/2001/11/12/politics/recount/12ASSE.html


----------



## wvbearman (Aug 7, 2009)

"My turn: I actually voted for Clinton, the first time around. I was fooled.
I really liked George H.W. Bush (Bush's Daddy), but, Clinton had something new. He was "cool". He jammed on tenor sax on Arsenio Hall's show. He had fresh ideas. Boy was I wrong... "

Yea, it was the Clinton/Greenspan idea that "everyone needs to own their own home" that got us into this current housing crisis.


----------



## hoytmonger (Sep 16, 2008)

LiteSpeed1 said:


> Damn good thing Jebbie was gubnor'
> http://www.nytimes.com/2001/11/12/politics/recount/12ASSE.html


Unless "Jebbie" holds sway over the SCOTUS, your argument isn't working.

http://supreme.justia.com/us/531/98/case.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bush_v._Gore


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

LiteSpeed1 said:


> Damn good thing Jebbie was gubnor'
> http://www.nytimes.com/2001/11/12/politics/recount/12ASSE.html


I am surprised that you didn't bring up Katherine Harris too! LMFAO

The column that you linked to is dated 12 Nov 01. Here is another NYT artice from the same day. LMFAO...Again

http://www.nytimes.com/2001/11/12/politics/12VOTE.html


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

AKM said:


> I am surprised that you didn't bring up Katherine Harris too! LMFAO
> 
> The column that you linked to is dated 12 Nov 01. Here is another NYT artice from the same day. LMFAO...Again
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2001/11/12/politics/12VOTE.html




Nice article. I especially like the 4th and 6th paragraphs.


----------



## Twitch (Oct 14, 2007)

LiteSpeed1 said:


> Putting aside 8 years of the Bush/Cheney joke is very hard. That is one of the reasons why I didn't vote in the last election.


You had to have something that you thought you might loose if the "other" party won. I realize the last election was pick the lesser of two evils for both sides. But not voting???? I might not find something in a party I want to vote for, but I can sure as hell find something in a party to vote against.


----------



## wvbearman (Aug 7, 2009)

*bush/cheny*

8 years of Bush/Cheny was frustrating. I thought I hated it at the time, but now realize we were in much better hands with them. (which is not saying they were great by any means). 

Imagine what 8 years of Obama/Biden would be like. The White House has already projected a 9 trillion dollar deficit in 10 years. That's not talking about the overall debt, that's talking about a yearly budget deficit. 

I thought Obama said he was going to cut the deficit in half?? 

And they want to take over health care. I saw where they have projected the health care overhaul would cost 1 trillion over the next ten years. If it's anything like the gov'ts past projections... that guestimate will be much lower than what it will actually cost. 

Obama says that he wants a gov't option that will compete with the private sector to "reign in" costs... but he's also said in the past that he wanted to do away with the private sector. I saw that in an interview. I don't trust the gov't with 1/7th of the nation's economy. Heck, they couldn't even get the "cash for clunkers" program right. 

Better vote em out folks..


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

LiteSpeed1 said:


> Nice article. I especially like the 4th and 6th paragraphs.


Page 3


> But what if the recounts had gone forward, as Mr. Gore and his lawyers had demanded?
> 
> The consortium asked all 67 counties what standard they would have used and what ballots they would have manually recounted. Combining that information with the detailed ballot examination found that Mr. Bush would have won the election, by 493 votes if two of the three coders agreed on what was on the ballot; by 389 counting only those ballots on which all three agreed.


----------



## SuperD (Jul 17, 2009)

*Acorn, Census and Voting*



BowPilot said:


> Even though only 25% want Incumbents, the gerrymandered voting districts prevents getting rid of them. That's why they want ACORN involved in the Census, so they can strengthen their districts even more.


Bingo! we have a winner


----------



## D33RHUNT3R (Sep 6, 2009)

timboj said:


> I think President Obama is off to a great start. He's got an ambitious agenda that is steering America in the right direction ...... out of the black hole that was Dubya/Cheney.
> 
> Hopefully special interests, large corporate lobbyists for pharmaceutical and health insurance companies won't doom him before he gets started. I'm a realist though ....... he's going up against a tremendous amount of money and greed.


:set1_violent002: Step away from the koolaid PLEASE...

:deadhorse:


----------



## budman7748 (Jan 2, 2008)

*obama*

People blamed Bush for a lot of things but it was during the Clinton administration that the housing market started to go amuck. They wanted to put everyone in houses whether they could afford them or not. During Clinton's time they even had Ben laden in captivity but turned him loose. Bush had a lot on his shoulders after 911 that not too many leaders could have handled. He may not have handled the war in Iraq like everyone would like but at least we are fighting them over there instead of on our own soil. Plus Bush had Christian morals and Obama has none. God bless America and we will persevere. Bud


----------



## wvbearman (Aug 7, 2009)

Amen to that Bud!!


----------



## johnnyv917 (Jul 5, 2009)

budman7748 said:


> People blamed Bush for a lot of things but it was during the Clinton administration that the housing market started to go amuck. They wanted to put everyone in houses whether they could afford them or not. During Clinton's time they even had Ben laden in captivity but turned him loose. Bush had a lot on his shoulders after 911 that not too many leaders could have handled. He may not have handled the war in Iraq like everyone would like but at least we are fighting them over there instead of on our own soil. Plus Bush had Christian morals and Obama has none. God bless America and we will persevere. Bud


 at least obama still has rev.ukey: wright


----------

